# Converting 12mg to 6 mg?



## TylerD (11/9/14)

So, I am officially down to 6mg juice, but I have a LOT of juice that is still 12mg.
Will I loose a lot of flavor if I mix my 12mg's down to 6mg with vg and pg?
I know that @devdev dilute his juice.
I don't mind a bit of flavor loss.
Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Al3x (11/9/14)

I do this quite often nowadays as I am now on 3 and have some juices at 6 and 9 but for me I dont like to add more than 40% vg/pg as then the flavours get a bit too diluted and muted.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Al3x (11/9/14)

you could also get some 0mg juice and dilute the juices this way, I have found quite a few good mixes this way, my fav being cinnamon strawberry with turkish delight

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (11/9/14)

i am also in the process of going to 6mg. all future juice will be ordered lower nic...gonna still finish 12mg at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (11/9/14)

I recently went down to 12mg from 18mg, so you could sell some to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (11/9/14)

I'd really love to know how you switched from 12mg to 6mg. I bought a whole bunch of bottles in 6 to switch over. I cant get a decent throat hit from them. So they just stand.


----------



## capetocuba (11/9/14)

One thing for sure is PG does not dilute/mute the flavours nearly as much as VG. I have in the past ordered 15MG Heathers 70/30 VG/PG ratio and added PG to reduce to 12mg. Some juice work better than others when adding PG. I certainly wouldn't add equal qty to what you have to make it 6mg. Think flavour would be very muted.


----------



## devdev (11/9/14)

@TylerD my Dischem Blend (TM) is 60 VG/30 PG/10 H20 (Distilled).

I typically add this around 25 - 50% to every tank or bottle I use. 12 mg becomes something between 6mg and 9mg.

As I like clouds more than throat hit, the higher VG works best for me. If you like throat hit, then drop the VG and increase the PG. With the higher VG juices become sweeter and cloudier, which again is a total win for me.

The blend can also benefit from a week or so of steeping, as the additional 'virgin' PG will start to carry the flavour the juice originally came with, so if you have patience and can wait a couple of weeks, I doubt you would even notice that much difference between the original juice and the blended & steeped version.

Personally I don't steep, and I mix and vape straight away, shaking the tank or bottle before taking the first hit. I find most juices are over flavoured and by diluting juice like this you can tone down flavours and turn juices with good potential into ADVs.

There is also the benefit that your juices go longer, and with simple flavours diluting doesn't make much of a difference. The more complex blend can change completely, for example a Boba's or a 5 pawns. Given the value of these liquids I tend to dilute 25% or less, as that preserves the flavour.

I mix up 200ml batches of the above blend, and then always keep a few 30ml bottles of it with my juices. 

I add the H20 to help thin out the VG, as without it it can be very difficult to mix with the ready made juices. I don't think it has any impact on flavour

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## TylerD (11/9/14)

Cool, thanks for all the responses. I will then add 50/50 diluted mix to a few juices and see how it goes.
@MurderDoll I switched to a .5 coil fully open airflow and doing lung hits exclusively. Still in the beginning stages, but it's working for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I'd really love to know how you switched from 12mg to 6mg. I bought a whole bunch of bottles in 6 to switch over. I cant get a decent throat hit from them. So they just stand.



@MuderDoll I went from 18 to 12 to 6 in the span of a bit more than a month. No idea how that happened but now I can't handle anything above 6mg. 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (11/9/14)

im dropping to 3mg lol 6mg is to strong for me know! i know im a weakling haha


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

eish, wish i could get VG up here to cut the nic content in my juices, and get more vapor

I'm stuck having to buy 1 X 9mg + 2 X 0mg and then mixing them

specially as, from what i've read more VG = a smoother vape, and less intense throat hit.


----------



## devdev (11/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> eish, wish i could get VG up here to cut the nic content in my juices, and get more vapor
> 
> I'm stuck having to buy 1 X 9mg + 2 X 0mg and then mixing them


 
VG is simply normal Glycerin - which can be sourced from either Vegetables (VG) or animals.

Go to your pharmacy and ask for Glycerin - as long as it is rated as BP then you are in business. Should be the easiest of all vaping gear to find up north

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

@devdev you are awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (11/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @devdev you are awesome


 
lol awesome man! 

Just pick up some distilled water at the same time from the chemist. It is needed to thin the VG a little bit, other wise mixing is a real PITA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

heh, its not expensive either  win


----------



## Andre (11/9/14)

I always dilute with PG and leave for at least 24 hours before use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> im dropping to 3mg lol 6mg is to strong for me know! i know im a weakling haha


Wow! 6 feels like zero nic for me 

What strength did you first start off on?


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Wow! 6 feels like zero nic for me
> 
> What strength did you first start off on?


18mg on a starter kit lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/9/14)

Yoh! I started on 9mg, now on 3ish


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

i was on 12 mostly but dropped to 6 as soon as i went dripper/Reo. Now im going 3 for extra comfort lol


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> i was on 12 mostly but dropped to 6 as soon as i went dripper/Reo. Now im going 3 for extra comfort lol


18 mg is my version of extra comfort 

I can't even do 12. Surprisingly the only 12 that's worked for me is bobas! Anything else just wasn't enough!


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> 18 mg is my version of extra comfort
> 
> I can't even do 12. Surprisingly the only 12 that's worked for me is bobas! Anything else just wasn't enough!


 

If you can drip 18mg on a 0.6ohm coil or lower i will be impressed!!


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> If you can drip 18mg on a 0.6ohm coil or lower i will be impressed!!


See Reomiser thread  lol

I think @Andre @Silver and myself should start a 18mg drippers club

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> See Reomiser thread  lol
> 
> I think @Andre @Silver and myself should start a 18mg drippers club


 
you guys r just mad lol i would cough cough maby go green and roll over haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/9/14)

Quick question, what should the ratio be when thinning out Vg with H2O?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/9/14)

I was going to eyeball it  seeing as its so cheap, but numbers are good


----------



## Silver (12/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> See Reomiser thread  lol
> 
> I think @Andre @Silver and myself should start a 18mg drippers club


 
Lol @Yiannaki - I agree.

I just like the kick my 18mg juices give me - even on a milder 1 ohm coil.
And these mild coils are good for battery life. So I get throat hit and battery life in my workhorse setups. 
Come to think of it, even when the battery is quite low I get a decent throat hit with 18mg.

But 18mg is not forgiving at higher power.
Yesterday I put in a fresh batt on my 0.65 ohm paracoil and refilled with 18mg Bobas. 
The first few toots were absolute bliss but I will admit I felt slightly woosy and could feel the nic
- definitely Silver potential... 

On a serious note though, being an 18mg vaper makes things more challenging:
- less juices are available
- harder to swap juices with others

Perhaps the 18mg dripper club will help us more than we think....
Go for it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/9/14)

Just mixed 5ml of juice and 5ml of glycerin omfg this is awesome! Feels luxurious and smooth 

Really loving it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Idiot (27/11/16)

I got 30ml of Cuttwood Unicorn Milk 6mg
Used a few drop's in my dripper and it's way too strong for me.

Any idea on how to lower to 3mg or there abouts without loosing too much favour ?

Thanks 
The Idiot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/11/16)

Idiot said:


> I got 30ml of Cuttwood Unicorn Milk 6mg
> Used a few drop's in my dripper and it's way too strong for me.
> 
> Any idea on how to lower to 3mg or there abouts without loosing too much favour ?
> ...


Just add 30ml of PG.


----------



## KZOR (27/11/16)

Nah m8 .
You will have to change all the volumes with the highest being 8ml of PG added if the nic used in your juice is PG-based.
You can add 8ml of PG to start with ....... but your taste will also dilute.


----------



## Idiot (27/11/16)

Thanks for input.
Should I experiment with the entire 30ml or halve it and try with 15ml first?


----------



## Alex (27/11/16)

Idiot said:


> Thanks for input.
> Should I experiment with the entire 30ml or halve it and try with 15ml first?



You could try half of it first to test.


----------



## Idiot (27/11/16)

I will add 4ml of pg to the 15ml juice and let you guys know.

How much vg to add to the 15ml?


----------



## Soutie (27/11/16)

Best route is to Buy the same bottle of juice in a 0mg, then mix the two together, giving you 60ml of 3mg. Adding a base will dilute the flavour too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Idiot (27/11/16)

I was going to to do that but they out of stock of 0mg...


----------



## Silver (27/11/16)

Idiot said:


> I was going to to do that but they out of stock of 0mg...



Hi @Idiot 

I agree with @Alex on the dilution

Maybe try it with 10ml first and see how it goes. You might find if you add a bit of PG it is fine for you and the flavour doesnt dilute too much. I dont know Cuttwood Unicorn Milk so I dont know how strongly flavoured it is

But with my Blackbird I can dilute it 1 part Blackbird to 4 parts PG/VG mix and the resultant juice has enough flavour to still be a massively enjoyable vape. But Blackbird is a strongly flavoured juice to start with


----------



## Idiot (27/11/16)

Thanks...
Will try 10ml first 
Safer that way for me..I think
I have a knack of living up to my name

Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jan (27/11/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nic-up-or-down-this-will-help.t26464/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idiot (28/11/16)

Thanks Jan


----------

